# Daily driven Dodge Challenger Budget SQ Build



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys I’m finally getting some time to finally to focus back on my Audio Build. I started a log a while back, which got deleted with other logs. So here is the new one. This build is on my daily driven Dodge Challenger RT Which I got brand new back in 2011. Other then custom wheels , Accuair Air suspension not much has been upgraded over the years. Goal for this build is to get best possible sound in all oem locations while staying under the $4k budget. All while Keep the oem look and function of the interior much as possible. Also to use least amount of equipment as possible. 

The vehicle came with the Amplified Boston 6 speaker 276w system. So I decided to use a total of 6 new speakers for the new system as well. 2 wide-Band, 2 mid bass drivers and two subwoofers. Sure I could use more drivers, that would’ve cause me to build Pilars. Which wouldn’t align with one of the goals, so I needed to keep the oem stealth look using factory locations. Powering the system I wanted to use a single amplifier/ dsp provide power and processing for the entire system. For the source, I needed a modern headunit that would provide clean sound and features and conveniences I would use on a daily basis. 
The Kenwood unit fit the bill for this choice. 

The trunk build will take on a more custom build, but still have a some what stealth appearance. Not highlighting equipment brands but more of the build of the panels function and lines of the build. Since all the air suspension equipment is in the trunk all of the current setup will be rebuilt along with this build. So I will post the progress as I move along when having some free time. 
Below are the brands and models I decided to go with for this build. 


Source - Kenwood DDX 9705S Android Auto/ CarPlay Unit (hi res audio flac, Maestro oem Interface K40 Radar dvr Camera)
Processing/power - Helix P SIX MKII DSP 6ch Amplifier 
Processor controller- Helix Director
Wide-band Drivers - HAT Legatia L3SE (location dash)
Midbass Drivers - HAT Unity U69 2ohm version midbass (Location doors)
Sub(s) - Audiomobile EVO 10 (location sealed enclosure trunk)

Power layout (6channels)
120w @ 4ohms to L3SE Drivers each side. 
230w @ 2ohms to U69 Drivers each side.
230w x 2 @ 2 ohms to Two Audiomobile Evo 10D4


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Interfacing the Kenwood headunit to the oem factory system I decided to use the idatalink Maestro RR module. This allows to retain all of the oem functions he oem system provided. oem steering wheel controls, gauges, warning icons, console usb and




























other features was retain. The best headunit module when adding aftermarket system to the oem system or retaining factory amp.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next I installed the Kenwood dvr-N520Camera. If I’m involved in an accident, this camera built-in G-Sensor will detect hard braking or a collision, then save the last, current, and next recordings, saving the complete record of the event. Video is saved on a micro micro SD card. Which you can playback on the headunit or on your computer using Kenwood Drive viewer. for playback, using the Kenwood Drive Reviewer PC software. You can also set the DRV camera can record when the ignition is off parked. The motion sensor will activate when triggered and record whatever hits or damages the car.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to know where you got the evo 10s from. Ive been looking for an 8


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The dvr camera in action on the screen.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> I want to know where you got the evo 10s from. Ive been looking for an 8




You should have a dealer in your area. Just call Audiomobile and they will locate the closest dealer to you.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next moving on to the dash speaker replacement. The Boston 3.5” oem drivers replaced by these Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L3SE.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The oem Boston drivers removed from dash and replaced with the L3SE drivers.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Moving on to the door sound treatment and mid bass drivers installation. The oem Boston 6x9 Mids we’re replaced the HAT Unity U69 drivers. To get the most headroom I decided to go with the 2ohm version which allow 230w per channel @2ohm on the helix P SIX MK2. And for the sound treatment I used STP Deadening and closed cell foam to keep road noise out and rattles at bay. Help the sound enter the cabin, I used the 6x9 version on the F.A.S.T Rings.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking great, and great choices in equipment.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Replacing the drivers in the doors. With a little trimming of the oem speaker adapter the Unity U69 fit very well just like oem. All the same oem mounting hardware fasteners were used. A sound advantage by using the oem speaker adapters are the angle plane of the adapter allows the sound to fire into the door card up towards the driver and passenger. Rather then straight directly into ones lower seating position which a flat made speaker adapter would do.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next was power the system and mounting the amplifier/DSP Helix Controller. Since I mostly use the Kenwood nice Capacitive Touch for volume and subwoofer control. I wanted to hide the Helix Controller rather then mount it out in the open in the console area. A good spot was the sunglasses holder. Since I’ve rarely used it over the years, was a great spot to mount out of the way. Also still accessible when adjustments to the tune presets and source control. Sunglasses holder/map light assembly was removed from the vehicle to allow me to install the helix DMP holder and the Director which will be mounted. As for the amplifier dsp Installation, a temporary mount are in the trunk will be used to get everything dialed in. Then at a later time when the trunk build will happen, a amp rack will be fabricated for the Helix P SIX MK2. 







































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Your last post certainly has me thinking of attempting to mount my DSP remote in my drop down sunglasses holder.

Everything looks great! Thanks for posting


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> Your last post certainly has me thinking of attempting to mount my DSP remote in my drop down sunglasses holder.
> 
> Everything looks great! Thanks for posting


Agreed even though ihave a perfectly good spot in my center console


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Car looks great... inside and out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicely done Howard...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice so far. I'm looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay moving onto the trunk. I had a stealth side mount fiberglass enclosure with a 12” subwoofer. I decided to use another brand and setup this time around. Decided on using two 10” subs in a sealed enclosure setup. Two channels of the Helix PSIX will power the Evo subs. Each sub will get 230w for a total of 460w. There will be a beauty panel and trim piece mounted and secured by security fasteners and neo magnets. The trunk will still have a good amount of cargo space for my daily needs. The air ride system will be upgraded with a few new components (tank, compressors and wiring). New panels will be fabricated for this setup as well to highlight the layout. 

The old stealth enclosure 






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

And to think i was worried about under powering the 8. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> And to think i was worried about under powering the 8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Slightly under powering, they are rated 250w rms - 500w rms. The manufacturer said it’s okay. As I alway match power or use more then recommend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

moparman79 said:


> Slightly under powering, they are rated 250w rms - 500w rms. The manufacturer said it’s okay. As I alway match power or use more then recommend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahh for somw reason i thougjt they were the evo woofers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Construction of the dual subwoofer enclosure. Made of of 1/2” birch wood to save on weight. On the face of the enclosure I wanted the sub to sit recessed. On two pieces of 1/2” foam pvc was routed and attached. Any imperfections was filled with body filler and sanded. To blend with the black pvc black pigment was mixed with the filler to blend well, color wise. Once sanded 80, 180 grit finish then its ready to wrap.









Also with this build I wanted to use materials I had laying around or left over from past builds. As I wanted to stay under the original budget even with material cost when I can. As some fabricators know you can have $1k In materials in no time. 




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Ahh for somw reason i thougjt they were the evo woofers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




These are the Evo 10D4 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

moparman79 said:


> These are the Evo 10D4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought they had 400 watt rms. I better be careful then with mine

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next drilled out sub fasteners location. After drilling the 10-24 wood thread nuts were installed in the drilled out holes. The. It’s time to wrap the enclosure in black vinyl.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> I thought they had 400 watt rms. I better be careful then with mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Evo 10 250w - 1000w continuous (500wrms)
Evo 8 200w - 800w continuous ( 400wrms)

I have used both in several other builds never had a power issue under or double rms rating. Important thing is setting gain properly and use clean power. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next mounting the subs in the enclosure. Then enclosure was then test fitted in the vehicle. Next I will start making the main beauty panel that will mount in front of the enclosure.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The main panel and panel inserts are next to be made. This Beauty panel has a large insert opening in the main body of the panel. It also has a smaller insert spanning across the top of main panel. The panel was made out of the same 1/2” birch wood sheet like the sub enclosures. Then for the panel shape insert was made from two 1/2” pieces of foam pvc stacked to 1”. All insert routed out on the router machine to get the shape and profile I was after. Then the inserts edges we’re wrapped in foam tape for gaping when of insert i to the panel when wrapped in material. The panel windows are cut out the top and bottom to pass through and back into the cabin. 





















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next I mocked up the main panel in the trunk to get an idea how it looked and if it fit. 






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next is the build up of the panel so it has a nice contour around the insert. So I used a fine fiberglass body filler where strength is needed. This sands a lot better then the long or short hair filler of the past. So more filling and more sand to go for this panel. 


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Bravo, loving it!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looking good.

I’m sure you’ll get to it, but I’d be interested to see how you attach the beauty panel. I’ve seen the CAF guy on YouTube use neodymium magnets to attach his panels so there’s no visible hardware. Seems like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Loved seeing another Challenger install. I like how you used the K.I.S.S. method. I used hlcd, 8s in the doors and 18s ib in my install. I had custom mounts with the same angle as the factory 6x9 adapters made for my 8s. How did it end up sounding with the 3.5s firing up like that?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> Loved seeing another Challenger install. I like how you used the K.I.S.S. method. I used hlcd, 8s in the doors and 18s ib in my install. I had custom mounts with the same angle as the factory 6x9 adapters made for my 8s. How did it end up sounding with the 3.5s firing up like that?




Thanks, sounds like you have sweet setup there. The midrange drivers sound pretty good there. I originally started off with the Unity U3 in the dash which were good as well. But if your going for stock locations in the dash, the Unity U3 gets it done very well. So there not really advantage using the L3SE in the oem dash location. I believe the L3SE would be better in a pillar or dash enclosure on axis. The U69 and U3 driver’s are very nice together and sound great in stock locations. 




































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Some more mock-up of main panel after some sanding. Need to fill the low spots and sand the high. Then I can press the grills for the inserts. Also black acrylic trim will be added to give some contrast. 















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris12 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure you’ll get to it, but I’d be interested to see how you attach the beauty panel. I’ve seen the CAF guy on YouTube use neodymium magnets to attach his panels so there’s no visible hardware. Seems like a pretty good idea.




Yeah I will be using magnets and security screws. Magnets and panels will hide the fasteners. I’ve done this on several times in past builds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

moparman79 said:


> Chris12 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good.
> ...


Interested in seeing this as i have a family members 2005 Chrysler 300 hemi im going to be tackling next


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finished up most of sanding on this main panel. Next I will be starting on the side panels , amplifier rack then to the trunk floor once new air suspension parts come in.


----------



## bravesbaseball17 (Sep 15, 2018)

Awesome build - truly professional. Methinks you have a knack for this...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking looking forward to hearing your thoughts with running a minimal amount of gear.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Looking looking forward to hearing your thoughts with running a minimal amount of gear.


Sounds pretty good so far. These are pretty efficient subs. Definitely going to have to do some more Sound Deadening.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

If theyre that efficient i may have to buy a second evo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Had some time today to get the pressed grilled done for the main beauty panel. Since the grills were longer in size then grills I normally make, I had to make larger grill press jig. First cut some aluminum round hole grill mesh to fit the size of the jig for the larger trim insert. Same was done for the top grill insert.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Both grill are pressed. Next I needed to trim off excess grill material and test fitted to the trim insert.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next the grill panel was painted satin black and test fitted back on the trim insert. I’m still deciding on if I’m going to wrap grill in black grill cloth which will totally hide the subs. Or leave it uncovered and maybe light behind the grill. I should be able to make up my mind soon.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

moparman79 said:


> Next the grill panel was painted satin black and test fitted back on the trim insert. I’m still deciding on if I’m going to wrap grill in black grill cloth which will totally hide the subs. Or leave it uncovered and maybe light behind the grill. I should be able to make up my mind soon.


I personally like seeing a little sub if i can. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I decided for now to cover the grill in black grill cloth for more a stealth look. I also wrapped the grill trim panels in black Alcantara material.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mockup in the trunk.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

moparman79 said:


> Well I decided for now to cover the grill in black grill cloth for more a stealth look. I also wrapped the grill trim panels in black Alcantara material.


Excellent choice. The covered grills look classy.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris12 said:


> Excellent choice. The covered grills look classy.



Yeah, I like this much better covered.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally getting back on this project between jobs. I decided to upgrade the current wide band drivers to get more musical top end where I felt it was lacking. I chose to go with another wideband driver that is capable in oem dash locations. Those drivers are the New Audibles Physics NZ3 drivers. Out of the box they immediately performed better and handled the power effortlessly. Still will need to tune next week to get them up to par. But love them so far.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

These went in place of thr l2se? I got a set of l2se and i felt they needed a tweeter still


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wired up the new drivers and installed in dash using abs speaker adapters.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is data sheet on the drivers for you number guys.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> These went in place of thr l2se? I got a set of l2se and i felt they needed a tweeter still



I had the L3SE in the dash which are replaced with the NZ3. At time felt a little something was missing. But these NZ3 is like I added a tweeter to the mix. Yeah these are no slacker for sure. Very happy with them.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally had sometime yesterday to get back to this project. Goal was to get the main beauty panel done. I added mounting points on the sub enclosure to allow the beauty panel to mount using hidden hardware. I used 1/4 -20 threaded wood inserts for added strength to support the panel. For the grill inserts they are pressure fit, but added neo magnets as well. With the out put of the subs want to make sure they say extra secure. The 3”x 24” wooded mounts were cut and shaped. One mounts at the bottom of the enclosure and the other at the top. Both wooden mounts were wrapped in black vinyl.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The wooden mounts attached and wrapped in vinyl.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Beauty panel and grill insert wrapped and ready to be installed.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Panel attached to the enclosure using security 1/4-20 screws at mounting points. The neo magnets are flushed into the grill insert area.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Alcantara grill Inserts installed and attached by neo magnets into the beauty panel. This completes this phase of the build. Next will be working on side beauty panels, Amplifier Rack and Air Suspension false floor.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lookin’ good!


----------

